# 2016 LT 1.4L Turbo, Code P1101



## Kraizeyjay (15 d ago)

Hey everyone. So I had Code P1101 pop up on my Cruze awhile ago, I let it go for several months because I just couldn't afford it. Well during the ice storm this past week I drove my car across some ice that looked real solid, even had tire tracks from other vehicles driving across it. Well needless to say as soon as I drove on, the front end fell through the ice. I'd estimate that the water depth was around 2.5-3ft. I was able to back out of the "hole". Banged up the front end a little. Pushed the grill in, and cracked the bumper. I drove the car home, and the next day when I went out to start it up and run it around the block I noticed that it was trying to stall out. I gave it gas whenever it tried idling out and kept it running. While driving I noticed that it was shifting real rough. But once it warmed up it ran much better. Still had a little hesitation on take off, but otherwise it was fine. I hooked it up to the code reader and I was only getting P1101. I thought this was odd since I'd been showing this code for several months. Went to Advanced Auto and bought a new MAF Sensor and replaced it. Reset the battery and drove the car for about 30 miles. The CEL stayed off, and while there was still the slightest bit of hesitation on takeoff, the vehicle ran much much better. That was until I got into the car to go to work the next morning and the CEL came on and all the problems started again. I did some research to determine the common causes and cleaned the air filter (was replaced midsummer), and cleaned the throttle body. I listened for a vacuum leak and couldn't hear one. Checked under the car for any obvious damage and found none. The only thing that I did find was that my Ambient Air Sensor was just hanging loosely from the front of the car. The hole that it clipped to was damaged when I fell through the ice. Which would also explain why I kept repeatedly getting the possible ice warning showing up on my dash. And I mean repeatedly, like 23 times in less than 5 miles. So I guess my question is, can anyone help with any suggestions that could be causing me all these issues? And yes I now know not to drive on ice. Lol. Thank you all in advance


----------



## mlmcgaheeii (11 d ago)

I don’t know I got the same issue comes on then goes away don’t know why


----------

